
Is Elon Musk's tunnel vision the right way to fix traffic in Southern California - blondie9x
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-elon-musk-boring-tunnel-mass-transit-20181220-story.html
======
samstave
So, in order to use this tunnel, you have to own a Tesla?

This is what gets me about the self-driving silos... Will all self driving
cars have standards-based Tunnel-Nav capabilities? Or will all tunnels have
sleds? (the video I saw of Musk's tunnel was it looked like a simple concrete
service tunnel, and required the tesla to self-drive through it)

